# Children going to school on a visitors/holiday/ETAS Visa



## Breminchi (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,
First post so hoping it will encourage to post more!
Originally from the sunny Gold Coast but been living in Japan for the past 5 years.
We're working on getting our Partner Visa (820/801) and were going to gather all the info while in Japan, then fly back to oz and lodge from inside.
My wife and her daughter would have to first come over on a Visitors/ holiday visa and hopefully from there, after getting a more evidence for the application, we can get the bridging visa.
So the point of this thread is about my stepchild / wife's daughter.
I have read that you have to pay quite a hefty sum for international students at public schools, but what about private or catholic schools? 
Do they also inflate their fees for non resident students? or is just their set fees?
Is there some type of process that you also must take to enrol a non resident? 
We have literally a million questions about this...
if there is anyone that can share some wisdom, We'd greatly appreciate it

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Private/Catholic schools get their income from the discounted fee from the parent *and* the government contribution, to add up to the total they require per child.

If the child is non resident, then the private school would not get the government contribution, and would normally charge the full, non subsidised fee.
The school can choose to subsidise the non resident child, if they wish to, by only charging the discounted residents fees. Most will charge full fees, but i do know that some have been charitable.

Some private schools have waiting lists, possibly most of them.
State schools have no waiting lists and will take pupils resident in their catchment area.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

From what I've read in other threads/forums, children are not eligible to attend school while on a visitor visa. I'm not sure if private schools have the ability to waive this or not.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Visitor Visa Administration Fee & Education Fee Rates for 2016 NSW

An Administration Fee of A$110.00 is required for each student and for each period of enrolment.
The Administration Fee is non-refundable. 
Students who hold a visitor visa are restricted to a maximum period of 3 months study (13 school weeks) for the duration of their visa (DIBP Condition 8201).
Visitor visa education fees are always charged on a whole week basis. 
If for any reason the student only attends school for a part week, the whole week rate will be charged. 
All fees are listed in Australian Dollars and are non-refundable.

The 2016 Visitor Visa Education Fee rate per school week of enrolment is:

School Year - Education Fee - Weekly Rate
Years K – 6 Primary School $262.50
Years 7 - 10 Junior High School $312.50
Years 11 - 12 Senior High School $350.00

The New South Wales Department of Education reserves the right to vary fees. 

The visitor visa program is for visitors to Australia who want their children to study at a New South Wales government school 
while they are in Australia.


----------



## Breminchi (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone and it's great to know there are some schools willing to be supportive!
I have another question though.
If my wife were to come on a student visa in the beginning, would her daughter be eligible subsidized schooling at public/private schools?
We really just cannot afford to pay over 250 a week for school along with the move home, visa fees and prep ect... so we need to find the best option that will avoid costing us an arm and a leg!
Thanks again!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Breminchi said:


> If my wife were to come on a student visa in the beginning, would her daughter be eligible subsidized schooling at public/private schools?!


Public schools - No
Private schools - You will get different answers from different schools.

I went through that in about 2008. Most said no but we found one that said yes. Not sure if they just made an admin mistake though.


----------



## Breminchi (Jun 7, 2016)

JandE said:


> Public schools - No
> Private schools - You will get different answers from different schools.
> 
> I went through that in about 2008. Most said no but we found one that said yes. Not sure if they just made an admin mistake though.


Wow, Sounds like you guys were very lucky!
I really need to spend a whole lot of time checking some schools and see if i can find one that will accommodate her!

Because she is my step daughter, does that make any difference? does that mean anything?
Does being an Australian citizens step daughter allow you have any benefits in Australia?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It's just the Visa status that counts.


----------



## Peterg (Mar 18, 2017)

At what Visa stage is Public Primary Schooling free? Am I correct in thinking it has to be the 801 approved?


----------

